# ***DP Thread***



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

By request...

Enjoy!...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

More to come...

Gotta make some steak...


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 25, 2012)

I love it!  When I figure out why I can't rep, I'll get you bro.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 25, 2012)

i clicked on this thinking it was dragon pharma...my eyes are bleeding now


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Deity (Jan 25, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i clicked on this thinking it was dragon pharma...my eyes are bleeding now


 Don't feel dumb, I did too. LOL


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> By request...



how bout some vintage porn. Specifically lesbo vintage with lots of bushy muff diving


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> how bout some vintage porn. Specifically lesbo vintage with lots of bushy muff diving


 

I made one a while back on lesbos...

Didn't catch on... I'm not a big fan of the lesbos myself...

I'll bump it...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I love it! When I figure out why I can't rep, I'll get you bro.


 

I can't rep either, It might be down or maybe they took our privileges away?...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i clicked on this thinking it was dragon pharma...my eyes are bleeding now


 



Bro...

You should have known a thread by me with stars had some sort of kinky porn...

Remember the clown porn thread?...

That was a classic...

Now you know how I felt when I clicked on Gregz "TS Maria" thread thinking it was about a tranny named Maria only to be bamboozled...

It was thread about a hurricane warning named Maria...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

DP ass...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Dp ass...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 25, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i clicked on this thinking it was dragon pharma...my eyes are bleeding now


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

You need to get laid, Ex........


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You need to get laid, Ex........


 
^^^

I do...

It doesn't help...

I blame the test...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> ^^^
> I blame the test...






Werd........Test will make you want to fuck a hole in the wall.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

Meh, DP doesn't do it for me. I don't want another dude's dick sliding up and down against mine during the dirty deed.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Werd........Test will make you want to fuck a hole in the wall.


 

Like I said before when we were discussing banging fatties...

I'll stick my cock in just about anything with a hole and a pulse...

Ahh fuck the pulse, even just a hole will do...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Meh, DP doesn't do it for me. I don't want another dude's dick sliding up and down against mine during the dirty deed.


 
Learn to live a little bro...

Who cares if his cock is bigger... 

Just fucking with you...


What about this type of DP?...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Meh, DP doesn't do it for me. I don't want another dude's dick sliding up and down against mine during the dirty deed.




No doubt......I have no interest in another dude's schlong anywhere near mine....Leave sword fighting to The Fencers.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 26, 2012)

ExLe said:


> DP ass...



Is that madmans mom??


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Dp ass...


 

Wait... I can't tell, but...

Are they banging one of those fake mold pussys...

 They are ruining the asshole part of it...

No way that thing stretches back...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


 

This is the DP thread bro...

You should have posted this on the BJ thread...

Wait...   

Is that a gimp in the back jerking off?...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 26, 2012)

What have we here!

It seems all of us bodybuilders are pretty simple, really.

Food, beer, gear and lots and lots of perverted type stuff that compromises the bosses daughter 

Right on, Ex.


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2012)

ExLe...........i dug the clown porn thread........i never seen it before...... but the sad fact of the matter is that i always feel that those 'chicks' doing 'dp' are not into it.... it looks more like abuse to me...... when i was young i remember girls doing 'circle blowjobs' or fucking 2 or 3 guys ......but i felt it was for acceptance not affection.... and none of us wanted these girls for a relationship.... i felt these chicks were lost or to high...and later had regrets.....
i know i'm projecting my moral bullshit......

.........your still a GENIUS......
...........charley


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

charley said:


> ExLe...........i dug the clown porn thread........i never seen it before...... but the sad fact of the matter is that i always feel that those 'chicks' doing 'dp' are not into it.... it looks more like abuse to me...... when i was young i remember girls doing 'circle blowjobs' or fucking 2 or 3 guys ......but i felt it was for acceptance not affection.... and none of us wanted these girls for a relationship.... i felt these chicks were lost or to high...and later had regrets.....
> i know i'm projecting my moral bullshit......
> 
> .........your still a GENIUS......
> ...........charley


 



That's the best part about it...

Just remember when entering AG you must leave your morals at the door...

Have you seen our fine selection of tranny gifs?...

I hope your a fan!...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 26, 2012)

charley said:


> but the sad fact of the matter is that i always feel that those 'chicks' doing 'dp' are not into it.... it looks more like abuse to me...... when i was young i remember girls doing 'circle blowjobs' or fucking 2 or 3 guys ......but i felt it was for acceptance not affection....



Who cares!

As long as you lived on the same block and partook in the action.

lol


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 26, 2012)

ExLe said:


> This is the DP thread bro...
> 
> You should have posted this on the BJ thread...
> 
> ...



Oops, I posted it in the wrong thread. We should make a Easter egg porn thread for hidden porn gems.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Oops, I posted it in the wrong thread. We should make a Easter egg porn thread for hidden porn gems.


 



Go for it...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jan 31, 2012)

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l4tsdzPLxs1qb6ptho1_400.gif
http://www.gifsy.com/group_gif/images/double_penetration.gif
http://irred.com/sex-gifs/threesome/double-penetration-adult-gifs1-Irred.gif
http://irred.com/sex-gifs/threesome/double-penetration-adult-gifs2-Irred.gif


----------



## colochine (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

how would it feel to find ur mother or sister in one of them lol

or the wife with the 2 guys who picked her up for prayer camp!


----------

